# New epic soundtrack(video)



## QBBase (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello All!

I would like to share with You my newest composition which is also a part of my 'testimony' video here;





The clean version(without video) can be found here;





Hope You'll like it - any comments/rates are welcome 
Kind regards.


----------

